# Frustrated



## Lynn79 (May 25, 2012)

I left an abusive relationship about a month ago. It's been like I was just going through the motions and not really there. I'm finally starting to get on my feet a little. We have an apt and I've got a job. I'm really frustrated with my stbeh because he refuses to pay the court ordered child support. I have had literally $100 to my name this month and it's so hard to keep going. I talked to my lawyer and she said there was nothing we could do until he defaulted next month too. It's just making it so hard and to top it off, he took everything including my kids beds. I've been trying to get them some, but I just don't have enough money so I'm not sure what to do. I've went to all the agencies for help and no one seems to be able to help me get beds for them. It's just really frustrating. I knew it would be hard, but this is really hard.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, so hard for you, Lynn. I can understand him being ugly to you, but to his kids?

Does he have parents/relatives you can contact for help?

And honestly, if you can make rent/utilities, and you have food, beds are going be okay. Kids can sleep on bedrolls for a month -- I know you don't like it, I don't either, but as long as you have food and shelter, I think you can stick it out.


----------



## Dustball (May 16, 2012)

I'm sorry your STBEH is abusive even now, and it must be awful to see your kids don't even have a bed to sleep in, but all the material things he took will not make up for all the peace you will now be able to build in your own home. Pretend your kids are camping, they'll have fun and cherish the memory, go to flea markets to get some second hand furniture, just as a temporary thing. You will soon start to be thankful that he's out of your life.


----------

